# Corn Spaghetti



## debodun (Feb 17, 2016)

I saw this in the store and thought I'd like to try it. I brought a 2 quart saucepan to a boil and added about a third of the package (broken in half). Boiled for 12 minutes, stirring occasionally. This always worked for regular spaghetti. I knew I was in trouble right from the first stir, when the strands started sticking together. When done, it was all stuck together in a gelatinous mess. Any suggestions?


----------



## Old (Feb 17, 2016)

Add a little oil to the water before boiling.  Sometimes helps with regular spaghetti.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2016)

Did you follow package instructions?  Maybe 12 minutes is too long to cook.


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2016)

Quoting from an article:

Because this pasta lacks gluten, it can fall apart more readily than wheat pasta. It is important for cooks to follow cooking directions carefully and to taste the pasta to ensure that it does not become overcooked, *as it can transition from resilient to mushy in less than a minute*. Corn pasta is also not very suitable for inclusion in soups for this reason, although it can be added separately at the table.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 17, 2016)

debodun said:


> I saw this in the store and thought I'd like to try it. I brought a 2 quart saucepan to a boil and added about a third of the package (broken in half). Boiled for 12 minutes, stirring occasionally. This always worked for regular spaghetti. I knew I was in trouble right from the first stir, when the strands started sticking together. When done, it was all stuck together in a gelatinous mess. Any suggestions?



I have celiac disease, which means I can't use any products containing gluten. Corn and rice are the most common substitutes For wheat products. I have found pasta made from corn is very hard to work with. Overcooking can happen in a flash. Keep testing it. Rice pasta is much easier to use and the end result is far better than corn. There is much more nutrition in wheat products, if you don't have a medical problem such as I have, it is better to stick to the wheat pasta and products.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2016)

I LOVE eating spaghetti squash in place of pasta..  in fact that's what's on the menu for tonight.


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2016)

I tried adding some olive oil to the boiling water and stirring more frequently. This helped a little, but I am not buying corn spaghetti anymore.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 19, 2016)

Old said:


> Add a little oil to the water before boiling.  Sometimes helps with regular spaghetti.



I have been adding olive oil to my pasta water for years and I just recently heard a chef (Mario Batali) say never,ever do that! He says it WON`T keep it from sticking and it WILL keep the sauce from adhering to the pasta. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 22, 2016)

I've had the same trouble when I tried whole wheat pasta -- cooked it as the package said and ended up with whole wheat mush  Yuck!


----------

